# New addition to my lure lineup



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This will be my last post this year about the bucktail jigs and leadheads I'm making (and please hold off any orders until the New Year....). After a few folks requested them, I've added a 1/16oz head to my lineup... As usual -everything done to your custom order using black nickel, very sharp hooks, and heads powder coated and baked for hardness... The first pic shows my complete size line-up for backcountry jig (barbed leadheads not shown - but the same sizes...)








sizes shown from left to right - 1/2oz, 3/8oz, 1/4oz, 1/8oz, and the new 1/16oz. (and these aren't the only colors....)

Here are some finished bucktail and leadhead samples in 1/16oz....








The tails shown on the leadheads are from 1 1/2" up to 2" and a bit more for reference... 

I'm now fully stocked up with lure making pieces and parts, ready for the new year... An FYI... years and years ago my absolute favorite bonefish jigs were 1/16 oz heads with plastic curl tails.. Not exactly what most would consider for bonefish - but they really worked back when an average bonefish in Biscayne Bay was around 8lbs...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bob what size hook did you use on the 1/16oz?


----------



## Will O' The Wisp (Nov 10, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> This will be my last post this year about the bucktail jigs and leadheads I'm making (and please hold off any orders until the New Year....). After a few folks requested them, I've added a 1/16oz head to my lineup... As usual -everything done to your custom order using black nickel, very sharp hooks, and heads powder coated and baked for hardness... The first pic shows my complete size line-up for backcountry jig (barbed leadheads not shown - but the same sizes...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful stuff. We just did an 11lber on a doa white jerkbait so.... sometimes it still works lol


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The 1/16oz heads come with size #1 hook (the 1/8, a 1/0, the 1/4oz, a 2/0, etc. on up in size as the heads get heavier...).


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Not to derail your thread, but out of curiosity do you always rig your grubs like that with the curl tail pointing down?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've learned over the years to set them up as shown in the photo.. What I'm always trying for is to keep the end of that nice curl tail - away from the hookpoint if at all possible... Probably not a big concern but any time your tail gets snagged by the hookpoint - you're out of business until you sort it out.... 
I fish a lot of beginners in my bookings and when they're just learning to cast properly - keeping an eye on their lure's condition is a bridge too far, mostly. Heck, every now and then I'll have someone on board who's never handled a rod and reel in their life so it's a challenge. I can usually have them casting and retrieving their own gear in a few hours - and using artificials to boot... Great fun, and sometimes we even catch fish...


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks. That explanation makes perfect sense. 

For some reason, most in the freshwater/ bass world rig them the other way. Myself included, not sure why other than that was the way my dad did it.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Prices please? 1/4 & 3/8 please


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Any size leadhead (with or without barb), $1.25 each. You choose the quantity and color - as long as you meet the minimum order, $50 if not picking up locally…


----------

